# Correct financial info moving from Belgium



## Vaatie (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi,
because of the lack of correct information concerning taxes when moving from Belgium to the UAE, i had an appointment with a lawyer/professor specialized in finances for expats.
Seeing it was not easy tot obtain this information, i would like to share it with people looking for this info.
preferably the same situation :
family of three moving to the UAE to work and live
this for a minimum of two years (preferably longer)
keeping your house in Belgium
Just leave a post here and i'l get back to you.
Greetings


----------

